

James Randi: The King of Debunking - adamhowell
http://www.sfweekly.com/2009-08-26/news/the-demystifying-adventures-of-the-amazing-randi/1

======
JacobAldridge
Here's the print version in a single page -
<http://www.sfweekly.com/content/printVersion/1644188>

Solid intro to Randi. If you're not familiar with him, it's well worth
learning more - even watching some of the videos (many on YouTube) where
people vie for the prize.

If it's your kind of thing, I also recommend www.ratbags.com/rsoles for all
things skeptical with a slightly Aussie bent.

------
anshul
> _He has intestinal cancer and may not have long to live._

That's sad. James Randi is just simply incredible. All the best to him.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
We should pray for him ....

------
jeromec
>[Randi] decided he would make it clear at the end of every show that he was
simply using illusions. But he was disturbed when audience members would
insist he had paranormal powers — ironically ignoring the only bit of truth
he'd spat out all night. People seemed to _want_ to believe in the
supernatural.

I think that says and explains a lot.

------
idleworx
The problem with Randi and people like Michael Shermer is that they are overly
skeptical. I find these people to be pseudoskeptics similar to the other ones
with false beliefs the pseudoscientists. Both of them spit out a bit of truth,
but a lot of garbage, so I don't care about neither groups. The pseudoskeptics
want to believe their own nonsense as much as the pseudoscientists believe
theirs. That being said, there's a lot more pseudoscientists than
pseudoskeptics... i think.

